# Chipsatz Frage

## guije

Hallo Freunde,

ich frage mich folgendes:

Welchen AGP Chipsatz muß ich als Modul laden ?

Wie finde ich heraus was mein AGP Chipsatz ist?

Oder habe ich überhaupt dieses Modul zu laden, da ich ja wahrscheinlich ein PCIe GK habe ?

```
 lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e0

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa68

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 2060 (rev c1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 02)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 02)
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                2189357  146 

intel_agp              20501  0 

video                  16555  0 

output                  1521  1 video

agpgart                24328  2 fglrx,intel_agp

r8192se_pci           448277  0 

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wenn du von einer boot CD gestartet hast, dann probiere einmal "lspci -k" aus, dann wird dir angezeigt, welches kernel modul die CD für dich ausgesucht hat.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Versteh garned was du nun genau wissen willst?!?

Die Intel Core i3/5 CPU deines Notebooks hat ne integrierte Graka und zusätzlich hast du noch die ATI.

Der Intel Treiber (i915) benötigt intel_agp und der wiederum agpgart.

Der fglrx Treiber benötigt auch agpgart.

PS. Wenn du den Radeon Treiber reinknallst kannste zwischen den GPU's switchen mit vgaswitcheroo. Meiner Erfahrung nach läuft die ATI bzw fglrx eh nicht wenn man nicht im BIOS switchen kann. 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo

----------

## guije

Also die Frag die ich mir stelle ist:

Muß ich intel_agp oder ati_agp als Modul laden ?

Ich bentutze fglrx.

Wie kommst du auf i3/5 CPU ? Ich glaube das ist ein dual core CPU, da muß ich gleich zuhause ermal nachschauen.

----------

## Genone

 *guije wrote:*   

> Wie kommst du auf i3/5 CPU ?

 

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 02) 

 

IIRC ist "Arrandale" der Name für Core i3/i5 mit integrierter Grafik.

----------

## guije

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *guije wrote:*   Wie kommst du auf i3/5 CPU ? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 02)  
> 
> IIRC ist "Arrandale" der Name für Core i3/i5 mit integrierter Grafik.

 

W7 zeigt mir auf dem System Pentium P6100 an.

Und ich lese auf einer Seite : *Quote:*   

> Der Pentium P6100 basiert auf den Arrandale Kern (wie auch i3, i5 und i7 Doppelkern Prozessoren)

 

----------

## Genone

Liegt daran dass Intels Marketingabteilung dachte wie toll es ist die Leute mit zig verschiedenen Namen für dasselbe Produkt zu verwirren. Ist aber im Prinzip ein Core i3 und hat ebenso dessen Grafikeinheit, halt nur mit niedrigerer Taktfrequenz und ohne Hyperthreading/Turboboost.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *guije wrote:*   

> Also die Frag die ich mir stelle ist:
> 
> Muß ich intel_agp oder ati_agp als Modul laden ?
> 
> Ich bentutze fglrx.
> ...

 

Wurde schon beantwortet:

Willst du FGLRX (AMD/ATI's propietären Treiber) nutzen brauchst du  agpgart.

Willst du auch deine integrierte Intel GPU nutzen können brauchst du  i915, intel_agp  und agpgart.

Also ja laden, zumal die paar MB auf der Platte und im Speicher auch keinen Ding sind. 

Falls es dich wirklich stört kannste ja nen zweiten Kernel erstellen und den Intel Graka Kram raushauen und gucken ob die Kiste noch hochkommt (Bei meiner geht garnix ohne Intel obwohl ich noch ne ATI Radeon HD Mobility drin hab)

Btw:  Deine CPU http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=50175 und als Vergleich  i3 http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47663&processor=i3-330M&spec-codes=SLBMD,SLBNF,SLBVT.

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Intel Marketing

----------

